# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Kydex Sheath

## panch0

Hey guys I made a so so kydex sheath for a knife and took some pics of the action.


Materials
.060 kydex sheet
black sharpie
folder
electrical scissors
Dremel tool with sanding barrels
heat gun and/or toaster oven
Some plywood with door hinges
some blue foam from walmart camping section.


1st I trace out the back part of the sheat and then copy over to the kydex and cut the piece out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

2nd I get my homeade press out and plan out the way I am going to lay out the kydex over the knife. Remember if you are going to make a lefty or righty sheath. Then get out another piece of kydex larger than the one cut out previousley. Get a clamp ready to go.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pop the piece of kydex into the oven and wait until it is very plyable not melting. Having everything ready to go take it out of the over and go to the press and lay it on top of theknife and close the press. Then clamp down securely. And let cool off for at least 10 minutes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is what comes out.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Next I draw where I want the holes/rivets to be.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then I go over to the drill press and clamp the pieces together and drill a hole for the rivets. I start at the bottom and as soon as I drill the first on I put a rivet. This is to help hold the two pieces together. The I put the rest of the rivets in. The rivet dies are from Texas Knifemakers supply.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Then I head over to the belt grinder to grind off the excess.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Then I get ou the heat gun and heat up the flap I left on the first piece. and mold it over a piece of wood.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Affter this I finich shaping the sheath with a dremel too and sand the edges up to 600 grit. and here is what I ended up with.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



This is only the fourth kydex sheath I have ever done. I have alot to learn and I am sure there are better ways to do this and I will happily accept any advice. I enjoyed doing this. Hope it helps someone.

----------


## Ken

I can hear it now.  "Get that thing the hell out of my toaster oven!"

----------


## panch0

Ya know I wonder if thats why the grilled chees sandwiches taste funky.

----------


## Jonesy

Cool project Panch0!!


You may want a small vent/drain hole near the point of the blade. It wouldn't show on the back side.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I guess kydex has its advantages, but what do you think between it and leather? Personal opinion. I have never used anything but leather and do you think it could be used for a simple inside waistband holster for a 45. I carry on the left side and I have made my own for years and haven't tried anything but leather.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice looking sheath Panch0.  Thanks for the tutorial.

----------


## panch0

Hey coot, Alot of folks make holsters for pistols from kydex/concealex. I think the advantage   that kydex has over leather would be using it in a moist evvironment. Even using it as a diving sheath would be another advatage over leather. When ever I can afford to keep a knife and sheath it will a knife made from A2 tool steel and a leather sheath for my personal preference. The disadvantage of kydex IMO would be its tendency to collect grit inside and scratch up a nice polished blade. I have alot to learn about both. When I make a knife and the person buying it wants to save a few bucks I just make em a kydex sheath. The reason is that a kydex sheath is alot quiker to make than a leather sheath and much less work.

----------


## rebel

Lookin' good!  Thanks for the lesson on kydex.  I had thought about kydex and didn't want to spend the $ on a press.  I like your idea for a press.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks good along with the new knife. Nice work just keep the posts coming I am soaking up alot of good info! Thanks Poncho!

----------


## SARKY

Get yourself some spring heavy duty aligator style clamps. Enough to clamp all the way around the blade. This will give you a better form around the knife and you will be able to put your rivets closer to the blade. This will allow you to trim your sheath closer to the blade.

----------


## Rick

I've also heard that Kydex can crack if it gets very cold. I've never seen it happen. I've only heard others say it will.

----------


## crashdive123

> Get yourself some spring heavy duty aligator style clamps. Enough to clamp all the way around the blade. This will give you a better form around the knife and you will be able to put your rivets closer to the blade. This will allow you to trim your sheath closer to the blade.


Are you talking about clamps like these?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Hey coot, Alot of folks make holsters for pistols from kydex/concealex. I think the advantage   that kydex has over leather would be using it in a moist evvironment. Even using it as a diving sheath would be another advatage over leather. When ever I can afford to keep a knife and sheath it will a knife made from A2 tool steel and a leather sheath for my personal preference. The disadvantage of kydex IMO would be its tendency to collect grit inside and scratch up a nice polished blade. I have alot to learn about both. When I make a knife and the person buying it wants to save a few bucks I just make em a kydex sheath. The reason is that a kydex sheath is alot quiker to make than a leather sheath and much less work.


Thanks for the information. Never tried it but I believe I just might for a stainless SA to ride on my ATV fender. Never too old to learn. :Blushing:

----------


## panch0

Sounds like a great idea SARKY. 
Crash I am going to put some it the freezer tonight and see if it snaps.
My sister is a firefighter as well as her husband. I waas going to make them some neck sheaths for their folders but I fear the kydex might come loose with the heat.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm no expert on kydex, but if it got warm enough to soften it up while they are wearing it..........just saying.

----------


## welderguy

without doing a mail order are there any stores like home depot or lowes that may sell it

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Black leather maybe/.. for me it will be leather.. I can't see the advantage.. still I love your design Poncho. I think we would both chooose leather given the choice.

----------


## panch0

Yea CS I prefer leather. The kydex snaps your blade in place and is held secure, but so can a well made leather sheath. The thing about kydex is yo can make cup holders and a whole lot of things. I heard of a maker using kydex to make a case for his kids PSP video game thingy. Also I am sure leather could be treated with something to help with moisture and bacteria when it gets wet. I also lke the way leather looks.

----------

